# Hall Family Farm's first Boer goats- update Pg 3 & 4



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Feb 27, 2012)

Updated photos on page 4.

Jahdan (10) bought his first Boer doe Saturday. She is young and expecting her first kid. We have very little information. We had planned on buying a different doe, but that did not work out. On our way home, goatless, we stopped at the 101 Livestock Auction. The auction had just ended and a lone Boer doe was with some brush goats. We asked about if she was for sale and the buyer offered to sell her to Jahdan for just $70. We had saved $30 from what the other goat was priced.

Not sure how much % she is, but Jahdan is happy!


----------



## RPC (Feb 27, 2012)

Well congrats on your first of many boer goats. Trust me you wont have just 1. Good luck with the baby too but how do you know she is bred? Just wondering also do you know when she is due?


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

That is a pretty doe. What does he plan on doing with her? Does he do 4H and plan to use the kid for that? Or will she just be a pet?


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Feb 27, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Well congrats on your first of many boer goats. Trust me you wont have just 1. Good luck with the baby too but how do you know she is bred? Just wondering also do you know when she is due?


She has started dropping her bag. I grew up with Nubians. My brother still owns a small registered Nubian herd in Oklahoma. She appears to be about a week to 3 weeks from giving birth. Its anyone's guess when the kid is due, but she is defintely pregnant.





			
				marlowmanor said:
			
		

> That is a pretty doe. What does he plan on doing with her? Does he do 4H and plan to use the kid for that? Or will she just be a pet?


He plans on selling the bucks/wethers and keeping any does for building his herd.  He will also use them for 4H shows. They will be pets, but will also be his 4H project. We are looking into a USDA Youth Farmer Loan for him to buy a registered doe and later a registered buck.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Feb 27, 2012)

We are needing a "4-H Livestock Project Business Plan" for the USDA Youth Farmer Loan Program. If anyone has successfully received a youth loan, we would appreciate a copy of the business plan to use as a template. Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Feb 28, 2012)

Well that's awesome. I wish him the best. I was just wondering if you actually get info from the auction because that never happens around here. I wish some people would give you that info. Good luck with the kids and the loan.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations on your new doe.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Feb 28, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Well that's awesome. I wish him the best. I was just wondering if you actually get info from the auction because that never happens around here. I wish some people would give you that info. Good luck with the kids and the loan.


Growing up with goats, I may have forgot lots, but a pregnant doe dropping her milk is fairly easy to determine. It was also easy to tell that she is young. We have yet to determine any behavor or health reasons they sold her. She has been around children. seems very healthy and active. Eats out of Jahdan's hand. 



			
				Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your new doe.


Thanks to all the well wishers.

 Jahdan almost missed the school bus this morning. He was giving apple cores to Jasmine! I believe she will be here a very, very long time.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

HallFamilyPoultry-Jim said:
			
		

> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may find that out when she kids.  I would keep a careful watch on her as she may be one that needs assistance when kidding or she may be a horrible mother...just some thoughts.  Sometimes you get really lucky with auctions, but sometimes it takes a while before the reason the animal was there becomes known to you.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Feb 28, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> You may find that out when she kids.  I would keep a careful watch on her as she may be one that needs assistance when kidding or she may be a horrible mother...just some thoughts.  Sometimes you get really lucky with auctions, but sometimes it takes a while before the reason the animal was there becomes known to you.


She is a young doe and obviously this is her first kidding.

We are looking carefully for any reason she was sold. 

When she kids and we determine what breed the kids are, that may tell us more. The sire is a mystery.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats!  Cute kids too


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2012)

We bought our Dusty at an Amish Auction..Not quite the same as a livestock, but pretty close.  We had no reason to buy her except that she was cuter than a button and we loved her silver color.  After we got her loaded in the car we ran into the guy that had brought her to the sale.  Turns out he is a distant relative, raises and sells goats of several different kinds, including Fainters, Angoras, and NDs.  The reason Dusty was sold was simple, she was a mixed goat of an accidental breeding and was the 3rd of a set of identical trips and he just couldn't justify keeping her....so he brought her to the auction and we got a wonderful little girl for a whole $40.  Sometimes, it is just fate that brings the right goat to the right place.  Glad you found this one, it sounds like a match made in goat heaven.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you get some pictures of her udder and vulva? From the angle of the pictures, she doesn't look very far along to me, but it could just be the angle.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Mar 7, 2012)

Had trouble logging back in. Thanks to Terrilacy I am back!

She is starting to show more. Our guess is a kid within a month. Maybe sooner or longer. With no history, we really do not know.

She has bonded with our LGD, Sadie.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 7, 2012)

COngratulations!  It is so nice hearing about young people who have a plan and goals and are working to fulfill them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a 10 year old son, and he is very active with the goats, and really loves farming. I also recently sold 4 does to a boy who I believe is in middle school and he is really enjoying learning about the goats. 

Wish you all the best of luck with her. Congrats to your son.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Apr 9, 2012)

Jasmine had her baby!


----------



## elevan (Apr 9, 2012)

What a cutie!  Congratulations!


----------



## marliah (Apr 9, 2012)

awwww  congratulations. Momma is pretty too, I like horned goats, dont see many boars with horns though.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty goats!  I'm from Monticello too only it's Monticello, Florida


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 9, 2012)

marliah said:
			
		

> awwww  congratulations. Momma is pretty too, I like horned goats, dont see many boars with horns though.


Where do you live that you don't see many boer goats with horns, around here all of them have horns. We have driven as far west as Indiana and the herds we went to all had horned goats, although I know the wethers often need to be dehorned for 4H projects. 




Congratulations, he looks like a nice thick little buck. I am assuming buck, he just looks like it. for sure looks like he has a lot of boer in him.


----------



## RPC (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow congrats on the little one. Your son must be thrilled as I am sure you all are. Well I hope you all have a blast with the little one.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 10, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marliah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. Everyone here keeps the horns on their goats. There's a Boer farm around teh corner from me and there's a pasture with probably 100 horned Boers. I think goats look funny without their horns. 

Your goat is cute.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Apr 20, 2012)

Our livestock guardian dog (LGD) was attacked today. 

It was a premeditated attack by a juvenile delinquent!

Thankfully, we caught the offender!

Here is a photo of the attacker. Note, the attacker was a bit younger in this photo. 







I watched in shock as she trampled our LGD! Then she stood on top of her and stomped even more. Our LGD just layed there looking at me as if to say "Help!"

By the time I could get the camera it was all over. So no photos of the attack.


ETA: The LGD survived the attack.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 20, 2012)

what a cutie


----------



## RPC (Apr 20, 2012)

HAHAHA I love the climbing age when that is all they do. My poor doe Jasmine had triplets and all 3 of them would play queen of the mom (I mean mountain). Well I hope you are all enjoying that bundle of joy.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 20, 2012)

HallFamilyPoultry-Jim said:
			
		

> Our livestock guardian dog (LGD) was attacked today.
> 
> It was a premeditated attack by a juvenile delinquent!
> 
> ...




She's a cutie! Her mom looks pretty skinny for a Boer, tho, probably not for long now that she lives with you!


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

Here are Jasmine and Annabel. We separated them yesterday. They screamed for about 30 minutes, calmed down and seem fine now. Just a fence separates them. Annabel was lamost weaned anyway. 

How many days until Jasmine dries up?

Been too many years since we had goats and I just do not remember.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

And both mother and daughter are fat and healthy! They have plenty of pasture with grasses and brush on the back side fence line.


----------



## HallFamilyPoultry-Jim (Jul 29, 2012)

We have successfully weaned Annabel. There was some screaming at first. Jasmine is still calling her a little. They have just teh fence between them, so are not lonely. We will return Annabel after Jasmine is dried up. Here is our latest photo, taken yesterday.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 29, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## poorboys (Jul 30, 2012)

nice job!


----------

